# I want one of these squares!!



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Funny... I just watched that same video earlier today. 
Shoyan did a tool tour one time highlighting everything he uses on site... There's so many interesting and useful tools that he's got access to that we will never see.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

DrRobert said:


> View attachment 445709


That ain't bad, never seen one before. I've been using a homemade cheaterboard for a circular saw that was made like a square.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

asevereid said:


> Funny... I just watched that same video earlier today.
> Shoyan did a tool tour one time highlighting everything he uses on site... There's so many interesting and useful tools that he's got access to that we will never see.


Please provide a link to the video!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

asevereid said:


> Funny... I just watched that same video earlier today.
> Shoyan did a tool tour one time highlighting everything he uses on site... There's so many interesting and useful tools that he's got access to that we will never see.


His tools are made in Japan so we won't see them here.
He call this "an ordinary right angle ruler"





This comes very close to the one above:


----------

